

Tell HN: Just launched Users Like Me - patrickryan

Hello everyone, I've spent the last couple of weeks developing Users Like Me.<p>In short, Users Like Me is a web app using the Gowalla API that shows you users who frequent the same spots you do.<p>I developed the app for myself because I wanted a way to find people in my area who also used Gowalla. It turned out to be more useful to find others who have the same interests as I did.<p>The URL is http://userslike.me, enjoy!
======
whimsy
Clickable link

<http://userslike.me>

------
Pheter
What font is the line 'users like me' set in?

~~~
patrickryan
Lobster, <http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fonts/Lobster>

